# letting a license lapse



## veggi_kys (Dec 17, 2010)

I recently moved from CT to OH. I havent been working, so I thought I would just let my CT license lapse. What does this mean for me if I want to get a job in OH? Do I have to take the PE again????


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 17, 2010)

I would only let my license lapse if I planned on never using it again, and even then I probably would keep it active if possible.

I think most sates give you a grace period if you miss your renewal date, but it's not long. If I'm not mistaken there are usually late fees if/when you do try to renew it.

After that grace period however, yes, you do have to take the exam again. I know someone who has had to do it. He strongly advises against letting your license lapse.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 17, 2010)

If CT is the only state you are registered in then I would keep it active until you are no longer doing any engineering type work where you might need a PE registration. If you plan on working in OH, I'd suggest getting registered there and then you might consider letting CT expire.

My 0.02


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2010)

Two things:

1. If CT was the state in which you got licensed (i.e., you registered and sat for the exam in CT), I would not let it lapse. There is usually a question on comity applications that requires information from the state in which you took the exam, and they will be less likely to send the necessary paperwork if you are no longer a dues paying member.

2. NEVER let your OH license lapse if you ever envision needing it again at any point in the future. I have been told that if you let an OH license lapse, the only way to bring it current again is to retake the PE exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2010)

I recently put my NY license on 'inactive' status. All I need to do to re-activate it is to prove I've cone the continuing ed hours and pay the fee.

I never practice there, my company doesn't either so they wouldn't pick up the costs, and they have real funny PDH rules, so it wasn't worth it.

Most states have an inactive or retired status, which is better than simply letting it lapse.


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 18, 2010)

My advice: when it comes to your original PE license, NEVER let it lapse. If you ever want a license in another state and don't want to retake the exam, its 100x easier with that original exam-based license. If that license is lapsed, you would either have to jump through a bunch of hoops to get your original license back to active, or you run the very strong risk of needing to retake the exam.


----------



## ketanco (Apr 22, 2013)

when we say retake the exam, do we also mean going through all that tiresome reference collecting from other PEs and same application process like the first time or do we mean just re-taking the exam? i am in CT and will take my original exam in October but just asking . and other than paying yearly fees, what else do we have to do to maintain it?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 22, 2013)

^ I have not had to get licensed in another state, but from reading posts on here, unless you have a NCEES record on file you will have to go thru the application process for each state you want a license in...


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (May 27, 2014)

ketanco said:


> when we say retake the exam, do we also mean going through all that tiresome reference collecting from other PEs and same application process like the first time or do we mean just re-taking the exam? i am in CT and will take my original exam in October but just asking . and other than paying yearly fees, what else do we have to do to maintain it?


I am not sure about that particular state but based on Alabama I would think you would not have to collect new references. After all the references confirm your experience. Once that's been confirmed it's not like the experience can go away. I failed the exam twice in the late 90's and did not take it again until April 2014. I had to submit a new application to the state but my earlier references were still good. Of course, every state has different rules.


----------

